# Face Paint



## EastmanFireFighter (Oct 1, 2012)

For the face painters....whats the best yall use? Something that wont glare, maybe even use it deer hunting(scent free)....


----------



## Loewman (Oct 2, 2012)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> For the face painters....whats the best yall use? Something that wont glare, maybe even use it deer hunting(scent free)....



Use a wine cork. Use a lighter to burned it at one end. (wait to cool LOL)Then smear the ash on your face.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 2, 2012)

Local mud. no glare and its like going to a spa


----------



## Vmarsh (Oct 2, 2012)

Look for topwaters finest at Wing supply.


----------



## tpecho (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't listen to them. I use the Remington kind from wal mart. It works pretty good but tends to smear. You could try the duck commander paint. I'm going too soon. Do what you want and don't worry about all these " hard core duck killers" on here.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Oct 2, 2012)

tpecho said:


> Don't listen to them. I use the Remington kind from wal mart. It works pretty good but tends to smear. You could try the duck commander paint. I'm going too soon. Do what you want and don't worry about all these " hard core duck killers" on here.



didn't know they had that


----------



## wray912 (Oct 2, 2012)

next time you need paint put a hat on and take your glasses off and that should solve your problem


----------



## chadf (Oct 2, 2012)

I dont paint my face. I use a fleece camo neck/face mask. Keeps face warm. Easy up/ easy down.

Called a fleece neck Gaiter


----------



## Savage7mm (Oct 2, 2012)

I use tyd hunters specialties cream in brown. It only takes a small amount and cleans off easy with dove facial cleansing wipes for make- up removal.


----------



## tpecho (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah it comes in a tube and it's suppost to be smudge proof check it out at the DC website


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 2, 2012)

*Puff mud*



wray912 said:


> next time you need paint put a hat on and take your glasses off and that should solve your problem


 Makes you look good and u know it.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 2, 2012)

Go to your local PARTY STORE and get some of the face paint they sell, or walmart should have it soon. Its made for costumes and such. Good stuff, cheap too. And it wipes right off with some baby wipes/ or wet cloth


----------



## dukslayer10 (Oct 2, 2012)

I use eye black like you would for sports very cheap and comes off easy


----------



## WTRFOWLSBEII (Oct 2, 2012)

Loewman said:


> Use a wine cork. Use a lighter to burned it at one end. (wait to cool LOL)Then smear the ash on your face.



X2. Works great and easy to get off once your done hunting. If its raning, I use brown and black grease paint.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 2, 2012)

I just stick my hand in my powerstrokes tail pipe and wipe a little soot on my face before I leave.




























Really Ive never  used any face paint.         keep down and dont move.  And I would also bet that Phil and the boys only have it on for TV.

It dont bother me one way or the other if yall use it I just dont use it.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 2, 2012)

You can get the Halloween face paint at walmart right now. Bet the day after you can get it real cheap


----------



## tpecho (Oct 2, 2012)

I like that idea


----------



## turkeys101 (Oct 2, 2012)

me and my bud's use the hunter specialties little case ( cant remember what it's called)  you should be able to find it though. work good only problem is when you need it to get off it is kinda a hassle, but thats how you know you got a good face piant. i would'nt recomend this paint for deer though, it does have a little scent to it


----------



## tpj070 (Oct 2, 2012)

grow a beard you wont need it


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is the best combo I have found. Most other face paint takes an act of congress to get off but the HS face paint goes on easy and takes off easy. The Hoo-ahhs will take it right off if you don't feel like scrubbing your face with soap or don't have any with you at the time. They are also great for the aftermath of a 3:30 a.m. waffle house trip in the middle of the woods!!!!


----------



## madrabbit (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't paint and don't really want to but why in the world would you care if paint smears??  Could always get the paint KISS uses.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Oct 2, 2012)

Any of you guys who have trouble with getting the paint off, try alcohol face cleanin pads, it takes any oil based paint off in one swipe.


----------



## FASTnSPEEDY (Oct 2, 2012)

Surprised to see the number of people using paint. A mask is so much easier, it comes right off, helps keep gnats off, and never runs out.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 2, 2012)

masks are aggrivatin....


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 2, 2012)

thompsonsz71 said:


> masks are aggrivatin....


This^ I don't use paint because some guy on tv does, I use it because I don't like face masks and I also don't like a white glaring face shining at the birds so paint is the way I go.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Oct 2, 2012)

I have used a mask forever but when u have a "hot/warm" duck season it makes it even hotter. I decided to try a lil face paint. I have grown me a lil midnight shadow beard but I AM NOT growing no "fear tha beard". To hot and would itch like a deleted word


----------



## tpj070 (Oct 3, 2012)

The beard only itches about the first week after that youre a real grizzly adams


----------



## Timbertalker (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't believe all the people admitting to wearing paint. Now I know Ga gets such a bad name in the duck hunting world. Face paint is a joke. Your face isn't a mirror so idk where the glare is coming from?? Don't try to stare at the birds it's simple. Keep your head down and stay hid. Most of the people I see that wear face paint also think that camo makes them invisible, they often stand on the front of holes or front of tree lines. Then wonder how I kill ducks with out paintin my face or wearing a camo jacket.


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 3, 2012)

I use the hunters specialty that's pictured above also but only if it's a really warm morning and too hot for the face mask. I agree it looks stupid but anything to break you up and prevent the birds from seeing you and still be comfortable is worth it IMO. I agree w the statement who cares if it smears long as it works. And it comes off with the dove makeup remover or the DDW field cloths.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 3, 2012)

Timbertalker, were you in the drink when you posted?

I wear face paint because I don't like a face mask when duck hunting. Yes, I agree with you on keeping your head down, but someone has to look at the ducks in order to call to the birds and call the shot. Plus, I hunt with kids alot and they don't always keep their heads down. Who can blame them, half the fun is watching the birds work. And yes faces do "glow"!! And if you hunted with me without camo you wouldn't kill any birds. BTW, camo is referring to anything matching your environment.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 3, 2012)

I use Rustoleum Camo paint.  You can buy it at Lowes and Home Depot.

No glare, dries fast and doesn't smear.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 3, 2012)

Timbertalker said:


> I can't believe all the people admitting to wearing paint. Now I know Ga gets such a bad name in the duck hunting world. Face paint is a joke. Your face isn't a mirror so idk where the glare is coming from?? Don't try to stare at the birds it's simple. Keep your head down and stay hid. Most of the people I see that wear face paint also think that camo makes them invisible, they often stand on the front of holes or front of tree lines. Then wonder how I kill ducks with out paintin my face or wearing a camo jacket.



Excuse all of us ol almighty duck killing god for not being as good as you at killing ducks without camo!!!! Dude, if this is a serious post you might need to see a therapist. Georgia gets a bad name in the duck hunting world because people wear face paint REALLY.............REALLY!! Sure you can kill ducks with out a camo jacket and face paint, but I sure don't think it is going to hurt you having it on especially on a bright sunny day when you cannot be in the shadows and the sun is shining on you. Some of us could stoop to your level and compare duck kills, but that isn't the point here. The man just asked what kind to use if you use them. You must keep your head down until you hear the water splash and then waterswat them out of the decoys Anyways I am done here. Good hunting all


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 3, 2012)

One more thing I was just thinking about. What if your not hunting timber or a beaver swamp? What if you are hunting big water such as a lake, big pond, saltwater, or an open field? I don't know why I let people on this forum get to me sometimes, but I just don't see the point in bashing this thread or the people who comment on it.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 3, 2012)

I think you guys are focusing on the wrong thing here. It's not so much about the type of paint you use, it's about the style when applying said paint. You have to have a "theme." Nothing worse than a half hearted application. Show some style guys! I like to mix it up to keep the ducks and my buddies guessing. Sometimes I'll go full Navy Seal war paint, other times I'll black out my entire face and go ninja, other times I like to just do a tribal design. Really depends on my mood, but the main thing is just have a theme and live the persona! The ducks will thank you and I gaurantee you will kill more ducks with a little flair in your paint.


----------



## Timbertalker (Oct 3, 2012)

Mark K, I do agree with kids using it. Anything to make them get up in the morning and injoy the hunt. And yes they do like to poke their heads up allot. As far as the "glare" that was a joke. Faces do stand out or "glow" but I've never seen one glare. Lol

As for the little bubba below you. Every time I meet someone in Arkansas and they find out I'm from ga, here comes the jokes. How many people do y'all see wearing face paint beside the ol mighty duckcommander? Hardly no one! Cause its a joke. But I'm guessing that's why you got into duck hunting. And truth be know they kill a lot of there birds at 30+ yards. Then you got rnt or echo (you take your pick) that don't kill birds out side 30. So that face paint must really work huh? And to your statement about water swatting. Yeah I would rather shoot them on the water than pop one off the top of the trees anyday. Any real duck hunter knows its harder to kill one on the water than to shoot one at 30 yards. I don't hunt timber year round half the time I hunt PUBLIC flooded corn or beans. Where I usually just knee down. And still no paint. Hunt rivers, still no paint. Like I said before MOST of the guys who wear it stand out in the open "so they can shoot better". I get back in the bushes and stay hid.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 3, 2012)

*I painted my face*



Timbertalker said:


> Mark K, I do agree with kids using it. Anything to make them get up in the morning and injoy the hunt. And yes they do like to poke their heads up allot. As far as the "glare" that was a joke. Faces do stand out or "glow" but I've never seen one glare. Lol
> 
> As for the little bubba below you. Every time I meet someone in Arkansas and they find out I'm from ga, here comes the jokes. How many people do y'all see wearing face paint beside the ol mighty duckcommander? Hardly no one! Cause its a joke. But I'm guessing that's why you got into duck hunting. And truth be know they kill a lot of there birds at 30+ yards. Then you got rnt or echo (you take your pick) that don't kill birds out side 30. So that face paint must really work huh? And to your statement about water swatting. Yeah I would rather shoot them on the water than pop one off the top of the trees anyday. Any real duck hunter knows its harder to kill one on the water than to shoot one at 30 yards. I don't hunt timber year round half the time I hunt PUBLIC flooded corn or beans. Where I usually just knee down. And still no paint. Hunt rivers, still no paint. Like I said before MOST of the guys who wear it stand out in the open "so they can shoot better". I get back in the bushes and stay hid.


 When I was on patrol  in the ARMY. I have painted my face to hunt but you do not need it. Face mask work good and are easy to get off.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 3, 2012)

If we had the ducks Arkansas had I could hunt butt naked!! Unfortunately, I have to paint up for my 3 woodies and whatever happens to be around that day!!


----------



## Timbertalker (Oct 3, 2012)

Man I grew up hunting in north Alabama duck hunting. I know your pain. I still hunt there half the season just cause that we're my dad lives and that's where I cut my teeth. It's not as bad as ga but still not allot of birds.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 3, 2012)

First off I ain't your little Bubba, and if bashing other people because they don't hunt like you do makes your ego feel better then have at it!! Next thing, you don't know anything about me so to make a comment insinuating that I duck hunt because of duck commander is ignorant. I will leave it at that and smile like a possum eating persimmons this year when I am filling my straps up with ducks!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 3, 2012)

tpj070 said:


> grow a beard you wont need it



Yes, it helps! Not much on the face painting ,never really thought I needed it.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 3, 2012)

I dont allways use face paint but when I do 


















I PUT IT ON MY TEETH ALSO..............................


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 3, 2012)

I use a mask sometimes, but I have found that when hunting in the winter on really cold days, my breath makes the mask damp, and a mask can sometimes be harder to blow a call.  I like face paint because it hides my face, plus I can use a call with no problem.

I like the halloween paint at walmart. It comes off easy with a baby wipe.

I also don't wear it because the Duck Commander does. But I will venture to say that the duck commander was killing birds way longer than you have.   besides the op asked for the face painters to comment, not the duck god wannabes.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I use a mask sometimes, but I have found that when hunting in the winter on really cold days, my breath makes the mask damp, and a mask can sometimes be harder to blow a call.  I like face paint because it hides my face, plus I can use a call with no problem.
> 
> I like the halloween paint at walmart. It comes off easy with a baby wipe.
> 
> I also don't wear it because the Duck Commander does. But I will venture to say that the duck commander was killing birds way longer than you have.   besides the op asked for the face painters to comment, not the duck god wannabes.



Well said


----------



## dukslayer10 (Oct 4, 2012)

agreed  emu^^^


----------



## Mark K (Oct 4, 2012)

nhancedsvt, You sir are correct. Each of my kids have their own style when painting up!! And yes we do look cool regardless of whether the duck Gods smile on us that day or not. And in my opinion, paint makes the pics look better!!


----------



## creeksidelc (Oct 4, 2012)

I do it for the chicks....


----------



## Mark K (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Oct 7, 2012)

goodness, whoever knew facepaint could cause so much drama.. but i wear face paint on warm days cause i cant stand sweating in a mask. but if its real cold ill have my mask.. and i usually get the paint sticks from the surplus army store in dt athens. reaalll cheap and works just fine for me.. i aint trying to make a dang fashion statement.. if i look like a retard doing what i love then goodness i'll look like a dang retard!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2012)

*Most folks do not*



Swampmaster55 said:


> goodness, whoever knew facepaint could cause so much drama.. but i wear face paint on warm days cause i cant stand sweating in a mask. but if its real cold ill have my mask.. and i usually get the paint sticks from the surplus army store in dt athens. reaalll cheap and works just fine for me.. i aint trying to make a dang fashion statement.. if i look like a retard doing what i love then goodness i'll look like a dang retard!



Know the proper way to use face paint. Check out some military Fld Manuals and you can learn that there is more to it that just painting your face.


----------



## andyparm (Oct 9, 2012)

Ridiculous. I sometimes paint my face cuz it gets me pumped up. Just like an indian. Also ridiculous.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2012)

Not so there is a proper way to paint your face. Check it out. Did it for 20 years in the army.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2012)

*U.S. Army Field Manual 20-3*



andyparm said:


> Ridiculous. I sometimes paint my face cuz it gets me pumped up. Just like an indian. Also ridiculous.


 Appendix D. personal camo and concealment. High points of the face get dark camo shadow areas get light.


----------



## Corey (Oct 10, 2012)

I use to get mad reading the duck hunting fourm cause how ppl are so freaking worried about other hunters. Who gives a crap if some 
young kid wants to face paint or sky bust, im going to help any 
young hunter. If they are in bed on friday night or at home watching duck comander instead out out doing meth or drinking 
more power to them. We have to take care of our young hunters instead of getting on here and griping how about help them. I like killing ducks as much as the next man but if I set in the blind and watch a kid shoot the whole time and I get nothing I get jut as much out of it.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 10, 2012)

Corey said:


> I use to get mad reading the duck hunting fourm cause how ppl are so freaking worried about other hunters. Who gives a crap if some
> young kid wants to face paint or sky bust, im going to help any
> young hunter. If they are in bed on friday night or at home watching duck comander instead out out doing meth or drinking
> more power to them. We have to take care of our young hunters instead of getting on here and griping how about help them. I like killing ducks as much as the next man but if I set in the blind and watch a kid shoot the whole time and I get nothing I get jut as much out of it.






Amen to that


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 10, 2012)

Corey said:


> I use to get mad reading the duck hunting fourm cause how ppl are so freaking worried about other hunters. Who gives a crap if some
> young kid wants to face paint or sky bust, im going to help any
> young hunter. If they are in bed on friday night or at home watching duck comander instead out out doing meth or drinking
> more power to them. We have to take care of our young hunters instead of getting on here and griping how about help them. I like killing ducks as much as the next man but if I set in the blind and watch a kid shoot the whole time and I get nothing I get jut as much out of it.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 11, 2012)

If you boys want to head out to the blind all dolled up with face makeup and high heeled waders, go right ahead.  To each his own!


----------



## ICU2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

a handful of that special darien marsh mud is all you'll ever need. it won't rub off and it tingles on your skin


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 12, 2012)

*The proper term is Puff mud*



ICU2012 said:


> a handful of that special darien marsh mud is all you'll ever need. it won't rub off and it tingles on your skin


 You are exactly correct.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Oct 12, 2012)

Ha, I thought I was the only one that the mud itched. I just thought it was from all them skeeters. U know what I mean...The ones that will dim your flashlight in early teal season. One would think that the ammonia smelling water would kill them jokers!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 12, 2012)

low tide.


----------

